# Cage Liners?



## LuvliMsMoncrief (Aug 20, 2011)

Making Cage Liners, Should I Use Two Layers Of Fleece Only, Or Put Something Absorbent In The Middle? If So What?

Little Lost......


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

You can use two layers of fleece, I personally prefer to add a middle layer though. I use batting (it is sold in rolls at Joanns).


----------



## malakhgabriel (Aug 15, 2011)

I've been doing two layers of fleece held together by grommets at the corners, and it's been working pretty well.


----------



## AllegroAssai (Jul 21, 2011)

I LOVE nappy liners and absorbent changing mats. So do my ratties, and it doesn't smell, easy to clean and cheap


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

I use Cotton/Batting/Fleece. Colorful patterns on bottom, plain on top. For when they drag them off the shelves -_- It makes the cage look nice with all the patterns. Until I put them in place ;D


----------



## VanceVEP72 (Oct 6, 2011)

If you are overly concerned with absorbency (vs just having something comfy on the shelves), I would either use cotton bathing or a terrycloth towel in the center.


----------



## ladyfriend (Sep 20, 2011)

If you put terry or something in the center, and fleece on top, does it actually absorb? I would think the fleece's wicking properties would make it difficult to get through. 

I like the idea of putting absorbent shelf liners in if they would help with the smell a bit, but i haven't been sure what to use. The fleece by itself tends to get stinky I've found. Maybe like a terry velour or something would be better?


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, the pee will soak through and get to the batting or terrycloth. I've found cotton batting between layers of fleece or fleece and cotton to work best.


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

This may be expensive but what about using wee wee pads as cage liners?


----------



## VanceVEP72 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wee!! Wee!!


----------



## serenityrats<3 (Jan 30, 2012)

LilysMom said:


> This may be expensive but what about using wee wee pads as cage liners?


I have been trying out some potty pads that are generally used for puppies. One problem with them is their size and dimensions are usually not what you want and cutting them does not work well. I have tried folding them and such. I would also recommend only using them for the bottom tray. Also, one of my rats likes to chew through a corner and tunnel under it, rendering the whole point slightly useless. However, if you have a grte over it, there's no problem with this. 

For quick and easy cleaning, the pee pads work really well because you can just roll them up and throw them away. They also have a little plastic film backing to prevent any leaking. 

I shall keep you updated if I figure out a good way to keep my girls from tunneling.


----------



## calisphere (Oct 25, 2011)

I know many people on my guinea pig forum use Uhaul blankets. Even one could make a lot of liner stuffing.


----------



## LoveMonkey (Feb 7, 2012)

New rat owner here. Ah so glad I found out about cage liners. I was thinking I'd go broke buying bedding.


----------

